

Html5 headings and document sectioning - onderhond
http://www.onderhond.com/blog/work/html5-sectioning-document-outline

======
blaix
The fact that the new article and section elements can now have their own
header hierarchy doesn't mean we should "use only one heading element
(h1...)". The beauty isn't that we don't have to think about the hierarchy
anymore but that now each distinct "document" on the page can have it's own
h1-hn hierarchy.

~~~
onderhond
Sure, but why would you still want to use the other hn elements? The only
reason I see is for subheadings within a hgroup, but I'm not a big fan of that
tag.

~~~
jsdalton
Well, look at your own article. There's an h2 tag wrapped around each of the
subheadings (e.g. "NO MORE H2-H5").

How do you propose content authors mark these up if they don't use an hn tag?

~~~
onderhond
The problem is that the subheading in my articles is really part of the main
heading. Without it the heading itself loses meaning. When using the hgroup
tag only the main title is considered for the document outline so I'm losing
valuable information there. As for the fix, I'd rather split both titles in
the h1 tag itself. That way both titles remain 1 whole, even for the document
outline.

